# anyone have any black lab/golden retriver hybrids?



## KASTROUP (Jul 22, 2009)

i am getting a black lab/golden retriever hybrid in about 5 weeks, am looking for any input as to overall general behavior for this particular hybrid for hunting. i've read that the mix of the two generally makes for a great hunting dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

both retrievers both breeds have similar hunting characteristics and need identical training so if both parents are good hunters your pup should be also.

Use the time you have now to get a good book/and video on training if you are new to retrievers

good luck with it I think it should be a good dog


----------



## KASTROUP (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks!! any suggestions as far as books or videos?? there are alot out there!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

PM browndog on here hes far more involved in retrievers than I am and knows his stuff better


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Highly recommended by any of us would be either Evan Graham's Smartworks program or the Fowl Dawg series by Rick Stawski. Rick's stuff is quite a bit cheaper, however Evan breaks it down throughout the entire process which tends to work best for the brand new trainer.


----------

